# Names of Wood Pcs Shipped



## drycreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe this is already covered some where but if so I've missed it.:dunno: Hey for someone like me it would be nice to have the names on pcs of wood that are sold, traded or just plain free. Maybe I'm asking for to much and if so please put me in my place. I can recognize a lot of different types but a lot also get by me and it would be nice to know what I'm looking at.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree... I prefer to know what I'm working with if possible. I don't need every piece labeled(I do it myself), but it's nice to know what to write on the blank. Some things are obvious, but there are others where I need some help. For the most part, the good folks around here have ID'd the things I've gotten which I greatly appreciate!


----------



## Billnewbie (Aug 6, 2012)

Those look great don't they. For my next pc I'm going to design and build one that lays flat with 3 fans and tons of hard drive room.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think if you are paying for it and they know then yes. I also think it might be looking a gifthorse in the mouth asking some one who is trying to make a living but giving wood away to complain about not being labled. I think it would be alright to ask but no probably should be an acceptable answer. Just 2 cents worth............


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Aug 6, 2012)

Billnewbie said:


> Those look great don't they. For my next pc I'm going to design and build one that lays flat with 3 fans and tons of hard drive room.



am i the only one that read this wrong?


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 7, 2012)

Names would be great. Rick


----------



## NCWoodArt (Aug 11, 2012)

I label when sending many different types, & I always ask for wood to be labeled as I always get sidetracked & forget to label or I move the box that had wrote on outside what is inside...

I have some wood that is still a mystery.

Bill


----------

